# Bosch Dishwasher - No Insulation??



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a new Bosch SHE5 dishwasher delivered today. It turned out it was the last one they had, so they delivered the one that was on the display floor. 

However, there's no insulation wrapped around this thing. It's just the outside of the stainless tub, and then it has some very thin (1/8") black rubber stuck to the top and sides, but no other sound-deadening insulation surrounding the tub. Is that the way these come?

Since the Bosch have low sound ratings, I thought it would have a bunch of insulation. So I called the Bosch customer service, and asked them if I was missing something, and they said no. I wasn't. But that person sounded confused. At first she said (after a long pause), "So . . . you need the installation manual?" "Nope. Not Installation. In-SUE-lation!" She replies "Um, no. . . . We don't do that." I pushed because she sounded so unsure, but she insisted that she was sure. 


So, is that correct? These amazingly quiet dishwashers have NO insulation??

Thanks, Nate


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Nate, 
I installed a bosch in a kitchen redo not too long ago and it had insulation on it. Never saw a dw that didn't. I usually don't like to get anything that isn't factory sealed in the box unless it's something like a set of wrenches, etc., where I know it won't make a difference. I would call the place you bought it from and have them make it right by either replacing the unit with a fresh one or get them to have a service person come out and install the insulation like it should be.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

there's a ton of SHE5' and big price difference between them. if this is a low end SHE5', it's possible it doesn't come with insulation package. other manf' do the same thing.


----------

